# Norton firewall blocks everything



## Jeff in OC (May 21, 2005)

My system: XP pro SP2. With XP built in firewall disabled and Norton firewall 2003 active I am blocked entirely from the internet. This is so for both IE6 and Netscape 7.2. Firewall controls are set at defaults. No full blocking is set. I do have antispyware loaded: Adaware SE, Spywareblaster, and spybot. These have not caused trouble in the past. Any ideas?


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeff in OC said:


> My system: XP pro SP2. With XP built in firewall disabled and Norton firewall 2003 active I am blocked entirely from the internet. This is so for both IE6 and Netscape 7.2. Firewall controls are set at defaults. No full blocking is set. I do have antispyware loaded: Adaware SE, Spywareblaster, and spybot. These have not caused trouble in the past. Any ideas?


yeah....completely uninstall all norton's products and reinstall...I've had this happen about 4 times over the past 3 years...best as I can put it, Norton's has a nervous breakdown every once in a while and just totally freaks out..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Better yet, uninstall the Norton junk and never install it again!


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

a good alternative is zonealarm.


----------

